# Advice: Zone 2 Leaks When Zone 1 On



## clanderson (May 26, 2019)

I have five zones and a total of 17 sprinklers in my 1986 Rainbird system (our first house). I have replaced 5 of the canister sprinklers with new Orbit Voyager II sprinklers.

My trouble is when I turned on zone 1 for testing, I experienced a moderately heavy and steady leak from several sprinklers in zone 2. Is this as simple as a faulty valve in the yard box? I'd greatly appreciate any insight, as I'm very new to troubleshooting irrigation systems.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Does zone 2 leak when any other zones are active? If so, sounds like its valve is the problem and the main being open lets enough water bypass to where it's a problem.


----------

